# 1997 Yamaha V4 115hp oil Mixture?



## riverhawk (Aug 6, 2007)

Should this motor have a oil reservoir? I just bought this boat  and the guy said it was pre mix. When I bought it, I didn’t think anything about it , because I opened the hood and didn’t see a reservoir. If it is pre mix what ratio should I use? The guy didn’t own the boat that long and he said he wasn’t sure, but he thought it was 50:1. Does this sound rite? Is their anyway I can find out for sure? Thanks, Brian


----------



## oshi (Aug 6, 2007)

running a mixture of 50 to 1 will not hurt it.  It may foul a plug or 2 but that is cheap insurance against powerhead failure.

Run a mixture and use seafoam or ringfree and you should get many years of enjoyment out of that motor.

hint.. that motor actually when tuned can put out close to 140 horses....

I had one for about 3 years... an older one and it was an awesome motor!  Wish I still had it sometimes.

Good luck!


----------



## grim (Aug 7, 2007)

Do a search for the manual at yamaha's web site or with google.


----------



## riverhawk (Aug 7, 2007)

I went to the Yamaha website and they only went back to 1998. They said it had a precession blend system and did not give the ratio.


----------



## dakota19652 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have the same motor on a 17 ft keywest pro the mixture i use is 16 oz to 6 gal of a good quality oil,not sure what the actual break down is 48to 1,50 to 1,this has always worked good for us,for its size this motor is as good as they get,i would not trade it for a new one.


----------

